# 1982 Bianchi 980...Before and After...



## HARPO (Apr 20, 2021)

It was in miserable condition overall when I first purchased it, but thanks to some hard work and paint from @petritl , it's been in the land of the living! I had it out today for a short ride and loved it.


----------



## HARPO (Apr 20, 2021)

And yes, these are the same gum hoods... but not the same wheels.


----------



## HARPO (Apr 21, 2021)

Two more...


----------



## juvela (Apr 21, 2021)

-----

Wonderful job HARPO!

Great to see it now finished and in use.    

I climbed over my example in the workshop just the other day.

Happily, it was in much better shape than yours when I took it in.
Purchased at a garage sale in Moraga, California for fifty dollar about twenty yar back.
Not only an excellent buy but me exact ideal size as well.

The original saddle pillar on these is a model of Selle San Marco:





How didst thee do at the constabulary's auction?

-----


----------



## HARPO (Apr 21, 2021)

@juvela  Thanks for the compliment. At least now it's a "5 footer"... 

As far as the Auction went, it was a total bust. I don't know if a scrapyard would even take some of the bikes...if that's even what you could call them. But, you never know unless you go!


----------

